# 杭州 - Hangzhou - Skyline - 天际线



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

_*Taken from Xinhua Forum*_
















































































































































































































Downtown:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

wow


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

One of my favorite cities in China. My fiancee is from Hangzhou


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very modern,great skyline!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow, what is this building, and can I have her number:


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice city, thanks for posting, Wo ding


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice,nice nice. Changed so much, who would of thought Chinese cities would be like this 20yrs ago.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hangzhou's skyline is realy big!


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Hangzhou lightened for G20 Summit*
The city has lightened up riverbanks of Qiantang River to welcome the upcoming G20 Hangzhou Summit in September. 







































































by Li Zhonghttp://english.sina.com/china/p/2016-05-27/doc-ifxsqxxs7786419.shtml


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0525/c205040-9063253-8.html








http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/regional/2016-07/29/content_26273212_7.htm


----------

